# VITAMINS AND HERBS



## airmathea (Apr 4, 2008)

I am writing this hoping that I can help someone if only one person out I completely understand wht you are going through and it is hell. I was in and out of the emergency room so many times they kept telling me it is all in my head and I kept argueing with them that it is something else wrong with me it is not in my head. How can someone who has no stress and panic be so detached. I tried everything as follows I am gonna list what I tried and what happened to see if it can help any of you

NONE OF THIS WORKS
L-theanine- omg never again 2 hours after taking only 1 pill I could not walk
Water Pills- Same thing major dizziness
Lorazepan- Minimal releif but not for long 
Seroquel- Made everything worse
Green Tea- Minimal help

THIS WORKS GREAT
1 copper bracelet work on my left wrist
1 session of ear candeling
Ginko and Horsetail herbs to make a tea 3 times a day
B12

since I have been doing this I would have to say i went from the emergency room everyday to 90 percent better almost normal again.

Ladies and Gentlemen alot of the depersonalization has to do with your ears try this I promise it will work get your ears candeled you can do it yourself ask for them at your local vitamin and herb store and follow the simple directions and take the herbs I have listed and I promise you instant relief by 90 percent. 
I know what you are going through and I want to help


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! I'm going to try the ear candles.

For me I found that Ginseng really helps! Ever since I started taking that, I have never been so motivated to do anything in my life and in 5 days, my DR has lessend a lot more.


----------

